# Old TV antenna jacks



## 480sparky

Is it wired with 'flat lead'?


----------



## chenley

480sparky said:


> Is it wired with 'flat lead'?


Connected to this:








Push-On Quick Connect


----------



## Wireless

480sparky said:


> Is it wired with 'flat lead'?


 
No, it is coax.


----------



## 480sparky

Wireless said:


> No, it is coax.


I guess I don't understand the problem now. Coax is terminated with 'F' connectors.

Maybe there's so many set hooked up that there's not enough signal to go around. Or there's loose/poor connections. Possibly wired with RG59 from the old days.


----------



## BDB

Wireless said:


> What type of jack used to be used for TV antennas around 40 years ago?


Everyone I seen 40 years ago, (granted , I was not REAL old then) had no connector, it was a flat 2 wire cable that made up straight to the tv.



Wireless said:


> No, it is coax.


If it was coax, then I would not think it was 40 years ago


----------



## hbiss

Well lets see, I was in that business back then. I remember MATV plates with two screws for the connection of twinlead. 

Then there were plates that had a single hole. Those used the same type plug as on a car radio antenna where it plugs into the radio. That was for 75 ohm coax to the TV and those cables were available pre-made with the plug on one end. That what you are talking about?

Then systems installed by RCA used a kind of minature "F" connector. There were screw-on bushings that converted those to "F". Those were 75 ohm also. 

I always used plates with an "F" connector, but that was just me.

Less common and probably older than 40 years were jacks that accepted straight bladed plugs and some with round pins. These were for 300 ohm twinlead. 

_The rooms are wired with a common antenna to a female jack/receptacle in each room._

It's extremely unlikely that the system is even still working. Keep in mind that many of the new channels are UHF and it's even more unlikely that the old system was designed to handle it. 

-Hal


----------



## partimer31

*Converer Boxes not working*

Wireless, is the nursing home using an old T.V. anntenna or does it receive cable T.V. and have Direct T.V.?


Wirless, the anntenna needs to be replace with a digital brand.
If the cable running to the headend, coax, RG-59 it should be
replace with RG-6.


WARNING: typo overhead. "Converter Boxes not working"


----------



## MisterCMK

Please explain how a "digital" antenna is different from what would be there already?


----------



## Toronto Sparky

MisterCMK said:


> Please explain how a "digital" antenna is different from what would be there already?


The digital ones I have seen kind of look like a bigger version of the old UHF antenna. 
Much much smaller and totally different than the analog antennas.
On top of that I must assume a digital converter box would also be required at each TV.
I also agree the RG6 is also required. RG59 Sux on digital.
Also keep in mind that the old splitter boxes will not work with digital.
As well as the old RF Amps.
And if it is going to be tied into digital cable TV the amp has to work in both directions (BiAmp)


----------



## partimer31

Just like to find out something.

Toronto Sparky

What is the name of the antenna that they use inside the wireless
Blackberries. (yes, I may have spell it wrong.)  :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky

partimer31 said:


> ............What is the name of the antenna that they use inside the wireless Blackberries. (yes, I may have spell it wrong.) :thumbsup:


 
Intenna.


----------



## partimer31

*Fractal antenna*

"Intenna", I like 

Fractal Antennas have been around for years now.

Cell Phone Manufactures have been using them for their Phones for year.

Even the *Blue Tooth* uses a fractal antenna.


----------



## MDShunk

partimer31 said:


> Fractal Antennas have been around for years now.
> 
> Cell Phone Manufactures have been using them for their Phones for year.
> 
> Even the *Blue Tooth* uses a fractal antenna.


Fractal antenna? 

We should invent a Terodactyl antenna. It would be like an AWACS airplane, but the "green" version.


----------



## drsparky

Fractal antennas were just a theory 10 years ago. They are now in almost every cell phone now.


----------



## Toronto Sparky

Intenna? only place I have heard that is in a cordless "Cobra" phone. Always thought is was a brand name owned by Cobra


----------

